# lionfish



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

here they are together.. i have two lions..


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

..here they both are ..dixon i paid $18 for each one of them..hoep you guys like..here there trying to catch a damsel that's hiding in the coral :laugh:


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)




----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

beautiful fish


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

awesome fish raf i love those pics the lions have to be my fax s/w fish
they seem a good price too half the price of the UK you have an eye for a bargain
thaks
dixon


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Lionfish are so awesome


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

The two of them get along well too? Thats awesome, gotta love the Lionfish, How big is that Tank Pack? Goes through alot of tank changes!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i want one!!!!
how big tank have u got them in, how big do they grow to?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

I love lionfish. When I finally decide to go with a saltwater tank I am definatly getting some of those.

Very nice Lions


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

garybusey said:


> The two of them get along well too? Thats awesome, gotta love the Lionfish, How big is that Tank Pack? Goes through alot of tank changes!


 its a 100gallon..yes of late is has gone through a alot of changes..







..some of the community i had,were having big disageements(fightings) and some got traded for other species of fish i wanted...but so far,so good ..knock on wood...


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

LionFish are just gorgeous. And you got them for $18 each!? You must of had pictures of somebody.


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

nice fishes dude







ever gotten stung btw?


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

$18!!! Okay, like Slanted said, you have blackmail pics of someone!Nice pic up.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

what size are those man, they look huge


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> LionFish are just gorgeous. And you got them for $18 each!? You must of had pictures of somebody.


 i second that
this is about my 10th look i must resist sallllllttttttttttt.
dixon


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > LionFish are just gorgeous. And you got them for $18 each!? You must of had pictures of somebody.
> ...


 come to the darkside ..come to the darkside..


----------



## ANDY375HH (Jul 22, 2003)

beautiful fish


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > LionFish are just gorgeous. And you got them for $18 each!? You must of had pictures of somebody.
> ...


 Er, look in your tank and remember that ASIAN arowana.....I dont think you'll be wanting to give him up


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

You got those sweet lions for only $18??!??!?! That is some deal!


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dude at my lfs they are trying to sell an 8-9 inch volitan lionfish for 500 bucks and u paid 18 , has anyone else ever heard of paying this much before????????


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

micus said:


> WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! dude at my lfs they are trying to sell an 8-9 inch volitan lionfish for 500 bucks and u paid 18 , has anyone else ever heard of paying this much before????????


 Benifits of Living IN Canada man, salt water fish aren't cheap here.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> DiXoN said:
> 
> 
> > SLANTED said:
> ...


 its hard man, i have already bought supplies for salt


----------

